

J.P. Morgan Says About 76M Households Affected by Cyber Breach - Garbage
http://online.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-says-about-76-million-households-affected-by-cyber-breach-1412283372

======
JoeAltmaier
The breach was their customer list. No passwords; no financial information.
Overheated headline.

